

Ask HN: How do YOU make money from open source projects? - hunt

I am not looking for tips, I am just genuinely interested in what methods people use- Flattr, Gittip etc.
======
adzicg
By running a service - a lot of software today isn't valuable because of the
product, but because of the service it provides. Facebook, Twitter or Drobox
software is not particularly difficult to clone - many companies built clones.
What sets the popular sites apart from clones is the service they provide
(community, reach, availability, easy access). I guess that's one of the
failures of G+ - the software was there, but the service wasn't.

Our code is in the open[1], and anyone could install it and run it, but there
is a convenient web site[2] out there that lets people get the service easily
without bothering with an install. We make money from subscription fees for
higher capacity.

[1] - [http://github.com/mindmup](http://github.com/mindmup)

[2] - [http://www.mindmup.com](http://www.mindmup.com)

~~~
hunt
This is how I envisage what I would call "public facing" (websites etc) open
source projects making money. Do you think this idea of trying to provide the
best form of service translates to applications, through regular updates and
support for users?

~~~
adzicg
many opensource application developers make money from selling auxiliary
services (eg premium support) or training workshops around their products.
this is particularly a good idea if your target market are developers.

